# wolves in ohio?



## snagless-1

Has anyone heard of wolves in ohio? I saw two german sheppard sized wolves not coyotes in the cvnp.They ran across a plowed field toward the walking trail.I told this to a friend that has farmed the valley for years.He said that i saw the twins and i asked,what he meant.He said there are the twins i saw plus one that looks similar in color and an all black one.He is in the fields from sun up to sun down and told me he has also seen bobcat,coyotes, black bear and even a cougar.I asked where they are coming from and he thinks from up north or pets released.Ihave seen tracks along the cuyahoga river that were almost three times as wide as my 90lb.male labs front paw. Will be walking the valley looking for tracks this winter and will take photos.


----------



## triton189

I am not sure about Ohio. However, I was at my father in laws in South West Michigan (Dowagiac) at thanksgiving and he said he saw two a couple weeks prior to thanksgiving. He is a very experienced outdoorsman and knows the area very well. He said it was the first time he had every scene them in his area which is remote.


----------



## supercanoe

There are no wolves or Cougars in Ohio. You saw 2 coyotes.


----------



## miknad10

Don;t forget about coydogs


----------



## Shaun69007

if you see the size of some of these coyote's you would be surprised what you saw.


----------



## plumberroy

back about 2004 a tagged and collared wolf was found dead in a soybean field I had been shot with a varmint rifle near Winchester In this is less than 5 miles from Oh line it was tagged in Wi.


----------



## kane10

Yes, there are wolves in Ohio. I have pictures of their foot prints. ODNR will not publicly admit it but I have had 3 game wardens verify it. They are afraid to scare the public.


----------



## Lewzer

I was sitting on the picnic table at Daffodill Trail in the CVNP a number of years ago in late March. it was a bit past dusk and almost dark when I heard a hell of a commotion a couple hundred yards behind me in the woods. 
Something was taking down a large animal and I heard several times a scream like a cougar in the old Mercury Lincoln sign of the cat commercial.

The ODNR said for years there were no bear in Ohio as well as several other animals. That's all political BS.

I learned a long time ago to never say never.


----------



## creekcrawler

Over ten years ago a friend and me were mountain biking deep in the woods near Peninsula. We both saw what I would say was a wolf - definitely way bigger than a coyote. I tried to chase it,my buddy wanted nothing to do with it.

Have another friend that works in the valley closer to the lake. He's seen tracks in the morning _that were not bobcat's_. The people down the road had one of their alpacas go missing unexplainably - they're held in with a 6 ft fence. Bud found the skull a little later in the year on his work property..

There are areas in the CVNRA that you could disappear into for a year and not be seen, so nothing would surprise me.


----------



## fishguy 888

I saw a Bigfoot the other night. &#128550;


----------



## supercanoe

Well I'm a believer now. If I heard it on the Internet, then it must be true.


----------



## snagless-1

I dont understand why rhe odnr has a tendency to hide or not educate the public about things like this.I remember it took so long to talk about eagles,they are here,coyotes they are here,bobcats there here,cougar has actually been verified by off duty game warden.Black bear are here,so why not wolves?Tell the public all about it,educate us.i have hunted over 30 years in ohio and fished over 50,It seems to me they dont listen to us hunters or fisherman until its to late.Sorry just venting.


----------



## creekcrawler

> I saw a Bigfoot the other night.


We all know the valley is a *hotbed* of bigfoot activity. . .


----------



## plumberroy

snagless-1 said:


> I dont understand why rhe odnr has a tendency to hide or not educate the public about things like this.I remember it took so long to talk about eagles,they are here,coyotes they are here,bobcats there here,cougar has actually been verified by off duty game warden.Black bear are here,so why not wolves?Tell the public all about it,educate us.i have hunted over 30 years in ohio and fished over 50,It seems to me they dont listen to us hunters or fisherman until its to late.Sorry just venting.


They deny as long as possible because these animals fall under federal endangered species .Once they acknowledge we have them they have to protect them witch gets expensive

BTW I was a year off it was 2003 
http://www.wolftimbers.org/Wolf found dead in Indiana was shot with rifle .html


----------



## icingdeath

of course there are wolves and cougars in Oh!!the insurance companies release them to kill the deer thus less claims for deer/auto collisions.Read that Pa did that.just saying...


----------



## phishyone1

Anything possible but I'm leaning towards big coyote......... If wolf, I would think it escaped from captivity.......


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

plumberroy said:


> They deny as long as possible because these animals fall under federal endangered species .Once they acknowledge we have them they have to protect them witch gets expensive
> 
> BTW I was a year off it was 2003
> http://www.wolftimbers.org/Wolf found dead in Indiana was shot with rifle .html


Protect them from what? Has anyone killed one recently? Thats like the folks talking about laws protecting Bigfoots. Lets kill one first then worry about it.



icingdeath said:


> of course there are wolves and cougars in Oh!!the insurance companies release them to kill the deer thus less claims for deer/auto collisions.Read that Pa did that.just saying...


Insurance companies releasing wolves and cougars to kill deer. Less claims. Oh man, I may have now heard it all!

Wonder if that was Wolf Insurance out of Nazareth PA?

http://www.wolfinsurance.com/


----------



## joebertin

phishyone1 said:


> Anything possible but I'm leaning towards big coyote......... If wolf, I would think it escaped from captivity.......


I knew a guy years ago in Lisbon that had a dozen wolves in a huge pen. They are illegal to own, so if one gets out it wouldn't be reported. 

Also talked to a Sheriff that was called out to a road kill, lady claimed she hit a lion. He didn't believe it until he got to the scene, and found a dead lion in the ditch.

When I had my deer mounted, the taxidermist had an African lion full body mount. I asked where he shot it, he said Lisbon. I asked, Africa?
He said no, Ohio.


----------



## plumberroy

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Protect them from what? Has anyone killed one recently?


A population of eastern cougar or wolves would bring in federal wildlife rules the feds would require land set aside and lots of other P.I.A. regs look at all the crap that went on with the wolves in Id. and Montana the federal government would cause all kinds of paper work head aches if a breeding population of wolves or cougars were confirmed in Oh.


----------



## Ten Bears

He probably rode the giant wolf out of the spacecraft.


----------



## fieldstream13

I saw two GIANT Coyotes on RT 32 East of East fork Lake a couple weeks ago eating roadkill on the side of the road. One was black and the other much lighter. I have to believe they were dogs but they looked wild. I have seen lots and lots of coyotes in the woods deer hunting... These were much larger, but who knows?


----------



## Gills63

A black bear was hit in northwest Ohio about 10 years ago. Also one was confirmed in Seneca county last year. 

I also have heard of captive wolf hybrids running off. 

These may be rare examples but it would be silly to deny that there aren't a few out there.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

supercanoe said:


> There are no wolves or Cougars in Ohio. You saw 2 coyotes.


They weren't there......until they were.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=270443


----------



## NCbassattack

The wildlife folks often get it wrong. Here in NC, we have coyotes now in every county.
Endangered red wolves now number 110 in the Alligator River Refuge in several eastern NC counties. Black bear population here has exploded, and they are becoming seen more and more in populated areas.
Last year, a wildlife officer saw a female cougar with two half grown cubs race across Butterfield Road near the Pisgah National Forest.
In spite of this sighting, the "OFFICIAL" take was that the three were escapes from a private collector. No collectors reported any escapees from their collections.
Pumas are secretive animals, and can live in areas unnoticed for decades.
Many people that live in or near the Florida Everglades say they've never seen a puma (or Florida Panther, as the species is called there), yet there are over 100 in the area now.
As for your wolves, it wouldn't surprise me one bit. The gray wolf will seek out new territory when packs become too large, and Ohio is not that far from wolf country.
We have wild hogs in most counties too, and they are a nuisance now. Anybody wanting to hunt wild hogs here can pm me for regulations and where to go. They can be hunted year round.


----------



## yonderfishin

If there are wolves and cougars in Michigan.....which there are ,....then they are both in Ohio too. They dont respect state lines and roam huge spans of territory. Since I guess none have been "reported" , that just means they have been pretty good at doing the whole cougar and wolf thing , which is staying hidden.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

I got that picture few weeks ago and I live in southern Ohio.


----------



## Blue Pike

Seen this one running across a cut cornfield roughly a week or so before it was shot.
Could you imagine working your way into a tree stand early in the morning an have your flashlight beam find this lookin' at you.

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/index.ssf/2010/03/hybrid_pet_wolves_escape_and_r.html


----------



## snakedog

Coyotes and wolves are interbreeding in some places. Good reason to tote a handgun in the field in my book. It's not the Ohio woods I grew up in during the 60's and 70's. There was hardly even a deer in Clinton County in those days, believe it or not.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ds-coyotes-wolf-virginia-dna-animals-science/


----------



## Doboy

Blue Pike said:


> Seen this one running across a cut cornfield roughly a week or so before it was shot.
> Could you imagine working your way into a tree stand early in the morning an have your flashlight beam find this lookin' at you.
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/sports/index.ssf/2010/03/hybrid_pet_wolves_escape_and_r.html



*OHHH BABY! Fantastic Pic,,,, I want one for a PET! 
Be GREAT FOR HUNTING BUNNIES, & keeping the 'cans' out of my garbage!!
 *


----------



## joebertin

Doboy said:


> *OHHH BABY! Fantastic Pic,,,, I want one for a PET!
> Be GREAT FOR HUNTING BUNNIES, & keeping the 'cans' out of my garbage!!
> *


I knew a guy that had some. They had to be penned. They're a different animal than your domestic dog. There is more to owning them than you'd think, at least according to him.


----------



## NCbassattack

snakedog said:


> Coyotes and wolves are interbreeding in some places. Good reason to tote a handgun in the field in my book. It's not the Ohio woods I grew up in during the 60's and 70's. There was hardly even a deer in Clinton County in those days, believe it or not.
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ds-coyotes-wolf-virginia-dna-animals-science/


The reintroduction of endangered red wolves in the Alligator River Refuge here in NC has been a success, with around 120 wolves living there now. One problem they had early on was the wolves breeding with coyotes. Red wolves in packs will kill coyotes, but a lone wolf with no mate will hybridize with the coyote. The NCWRC stepped in and trapped coyotes and hybrids, then neutered them. There has been much less of a problem there now.
Not sure if they breed with gray wolves, but since they do with our red wolves, it makes sense they would.


----------

